# Vintage Royal Albert Hall Concert Programmes



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Found these in an antique shop earlier today and thought others might be interested to see them. A series of programmes from classical concerts held at the Royal Albert Hall in the 1940s featuring some prominent conductors of the time.









August 1st, 1941

London Symphony Orchestra

Part 1 - Beethoven Concert conducted by Sir Henry Wood

Leonore Overture 2

Prometheus Overture

Piano Concerto No 5 ("Emperor") - Benno Moiseiwitsch - Piano

Symphony No 4

Part 2 - conducted by Basil Cameron

Elgar - The Wand of Youth - Suite No 2

Dukas - L'Apprenti Sorcier









September 12th, 1947

London Philharmonic Orchestra

Conducted by Basil Cameron

Beethoven - Consecration of the House Overture

Beethoven - Symphony No 9

Rubbra - Festival Overture

Ireland - These Things Shall Be

Isobel Baillie, Gladys Ripley, Parry Jones, Harold Williams

The BBC Choral Society









January 9th, 1948

London Symphony Orchestra

Conducted by Basil Cameron

Beethoven - Symphony No 1

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 4 - Denis Matthews - Piano

Beethoven - Symphony No 8

Bax - The Garden of Fand

Dvorak - Slavonic Rhapsody No 3









November 13th, 1945

London Philharmonic Orchestra

Conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent

Walton - Spitfire Prelude and Fugue

Delius - Song Before Sunrise

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 - Benno Moiseiwitsch - Piano

Sibelius - Symphony No 1









December 14th, 1946

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham

Beethoven - Leonore Overture 3

Beethoven - Symphony No 8

Mozart - Piano Concerto No 24 - Betty Humby Beecham - Piano

Beethoven - Symphony No 5


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Great find! Take good care of them. Frame them. That Malcolm Sargent program sure was great programming. The Beecham typical. Wouldn't it be nice if there were still conductors with the personalities these guys had?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The concerts where surly longer then they are now.


----------



## Eramire156 (Sep 28, 2017)

I love seeing ephemeral items like these survive the passage of time. Thanks for sharing, your great find.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sorry about the poor picture quality, the pictures were just taken on my phone. They're all multi page programmes so I might try and scan them properly and upload them at some point.

I would love to have attended these concerts, Beethoven was clearly very popular at the time (no surprise) but it's also interesting that there seems to have been an attempt to include works by contemporary British composers as well. I doubt Rubbra's "Festival Overture" and Bax's "The Garden of Fand" are frequently performed today. I agree Pugg, the concerts seem to have been considerably longer than they are now.


----------

